# Phelan - Victorville, California Young Kitten Needs Home



## Herp Lover (Jul 20, 2010)

This kitten showed up in my old barn/shed and I could not leave her to die so I took her inside. She does not belong to any of the people who live next to me and I think she may have been from a strays litter. She was scared at first and was a pain in the butt to catch but she is really sweet and I think she will be pretty friendly if given the chance. She sleeps next to me and my dogs at night. She is fine with cats and my 5 & 6 pound dogs. She is extremely skinny and only weighs a little over 1lb. I have to many cats as it is and there is no way I can keep this one and I am hoping that I can find her a indoor only home. Judging by her teeth she is between 6 & 7 weeks old. I have started her on a raw diet and she loves it. She can get a little protective of her food and I think it is because she was starving. I live in El Mirage but I put Phelan/Victorville as my area because every one I talk to never knows where El Mirage is but it is right next to Phelan.


----------

